# Sunsets Dream



## stapo49 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## PJM (Jan 14, 2021)

Very nice.  I like the color reflecting off the beach, particularly how you caught the receding wave so that the reflection is off the wet sand.  Nice timing.


----------



## nokk (Jan 14, 2021)

gorgeous light and color.  this would also work well as a pano crop of the bottom too.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lovely shot......


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 14, 2021)

Wow! Awesome pic. The sheen on the wet sand is amazing, good shootin', Tex!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 14, 2021)

PJM said:


> Very nice.  I like the color reflecting off the beach, particularly how you caught the receding wave so that the reflection is off the wet sand.  Nice timing.


Thanks very much. I used to use the in-camera shutter delay and then try and time the motion of the waves. I recently purchased a cable shutter release which is making it easier to get the timing right.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 14, 2021)

nokk said:


> gorgeous light and color.  this would also work well as a pano crop of the bottom too.


Thanks very much. I will go back into Lightroom and see how it looks cropped as you suggested.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely shot......


Thanks very much Jeff

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 14, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Wow! Awesome pic. The sheen on the wet sand is amazing, good shootin', Tex!


Thanks very much mate. Yes, the sheen on the sand came out beautifully on this one.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 14, 2021)

Real nice!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 14, 2021)

MSnowy said:


> Real nice!


Thank you.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Space Face (Jan 15, 2021)

Very nice indeed and great colours again.

I'd have got rid of the signs of humanity on such a lovely scene but that's just my take.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 15, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Very nice indeed and great colours again.
> 
> I'd have got rid of the signs of humanity on such a lovely scene but that's just my take.


Thanks very much. You obviously don't like people in landscapes lol.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Space Face (Jan 15, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed and great colours again.
> ...



Naw mate, unless they form an integral or important part of the scene I'm not keen.  Not a criticism just  a personal preference.   Purely subjective of course


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 15, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Very nice indeed and great colours again.
> 
> I'd have got rid of the signs of humanity on such a lovely scene but that's just my take.


You old misanthrope, you couldn't stop yourself, could you.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 15, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed and great colours again.
> ...



Tell it how I see it.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 15, 2021)

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



That's just how misanthropes are I suppose.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 15, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



I typify the genre


----------



## ntz (Jan 17, 2021)

great photo .. I'm starting to distinguish your style  ... I have in my TODO list to go somewhere seaside to take shots with mass of (sea) water involved .. your photos are great inspiration for me ..


----------



## Winona (Jan 17, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 17, 2021)

ntz said:


> great photo .. I'm starting to distinguish your style  ... I have in my TODO list to go somewhere seaside to take shots with mass of (sea) water involved .. your photos are great inspiration for me ..



Thanks very much. I am glad I inspired you to hit the beach. Here in Perth we have no mountains with beautiful mountain lakes so the beach it is [emoji3]. Plus the beach is only 10-15 minutes from my place and being summer here is the place to hang out.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 17, 2021)

Winona said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you [emoji3]

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 19, 2021)

Great shot.  I for one like the people in the shot.  Gives it a sense of scale


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 20, 2021)

thereyougo! said:


> Great shot.  I for one like the people in the shot.  Gives it a sense of scale


Thanks. I agree, having people in this image adds to it I think.


----------

